# I Ain't Fussy, Butt...



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*This woman is not sexy!*


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Twins? :rofl:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good one Bill! :rofl:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL.........


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hahahahaha


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they must have been split at birth


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The one on the right is more entertaining. Ever seen a giraffe fight?!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've seen mental patients do the exact routine.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

spot on dh.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I would pay to see someone slap her in the back of the head the next time she sticks her ****ing tongue out. It's the only time I would pay to see anything with her in it.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

HA! Funny!


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

Ah DH you shouldn't degrade the giraffe.


----------

